# Edinburgh to Manchester over a weekend



## 400bhp (2 Jun 2011)

Hi

I have a training session with work on Fri 1 July and am contemplating taking the bike up and cycling back over the weekend.

Has anyone done this? In particular are:

-there any roads to avoid?

-preferred route?

-accomodation about half way (100 miles ish)

Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2011)

I shall be riding Edinburgh to Preston on the 16/17 June. I'll let you know my route when I've done it!


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks, but I'll need to plan before the end of next week.

I've cobbled together a rough route.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=255944

12,000ft of climbing


----------



## Red Light (3 Jun 2011)

Why not take a JOGLE route and then veer left as you get past Lancaster?


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jun 2011)

Red Light said:


> Why not take a JOGLE route and then veer left as you get past Lancaster?


Where are these routes?


----------



## fimm (3 Jun 2011)

I think the "standard" route south from Edinburgh looks something like this:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...55.222757,-3.427734&spn=2.995735,7.042236&z=7

(sorry the insert short link function doesn't work for me).

You can cycle parallel to the M74 on minor roads. I'm not sure if I've got it exactly right, I'm just giving a rough map.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks for that, but I don't like the look of the A74.

I think i'm going to go via Innerleithen-stop there on Friday night and continue on Sat/Sun(probably).

What I'm trying to work out is how to carry enough kit for an overnight stop.

I can post my stuff back on Fri from Edinburgh, but would like a pair of duds/socks/t-shirt-trousers for Fri/sat night. 

I'm trying to get innovative ideas not having to carry a rucksack. I have a Cannondale CAAD9 so not a tourer. I have a Topeak large Aero wedge under the seatpost, plus back pockets on my shirt.

Suggestions?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2011)

I've checked the route from Kirkby Stephen to Blackburn.

The climb from Garsdale Head is a killer! Fair enough if that's what you want to do but check those contours! There is another tough climb back up from Dentdale to the B6255 above Ribblehead.

You have definitely got at least one section of bridleway in your route! The section between Little Mearley Hall and Pendleton Hall near Clitheroe isn't a proper road. If you get as far as Pendleton Hall, the lane from there to Wiswell and over the A59 takes you to the old Clitheroe Road to Whalley which is a much nicer way of getting there (we used it on a forum ride last month).

Unless there is a particular reason to go via Downham, however, I'd recommend that you ride from Grindleton through West Bradford to Waddington village. The Country Kitchen cafe there is very cycling friendly. We use it a lot on our forum rides. From there, ride to Whalley via Bashall Town, continue towards Longridge Fell, then turn left for (Great) Mitton and continue on the B6246 to Whalley.

I don't know whether you _really_ want to be going up Whalley Banks! It is reputed to be an extremely tough climb meriting chevrons on the OS map. The climb below it up Whalley Old Road would be much much kinder on your legs on such a long ride!

Good luck - it sounds like a fun ride!

As for luggage carrying - bodge a rack on like this?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks as always colin. When I am back on my laptop I will have a proper look at your route suggestions. The route was cobbled together in 10 mins and I suspected some of it would be unworkable.

As for the bodge pannier I'm afraid I haven't got time to sort out as I'm away for most of the month. I'm thinking of a plastic bag and cable tying a light pair of trousers and thin t shirt (probably cycling top) to the top tube..

Wish I could see the look on the finance departments faces when I claim 220+ cycling miles..


----------



## aberal (6 Jun 2011)

fimm said:


> I think the "standard" route south from Edinburgh looks something like this:
> http://maps.google.c...35,7.042236&z=7
> 
> (sorry the insert short link function doesn't work for me).
> ...



I think his own suggested route north from the Border is better, hillier but less trafficked. The Biggar road is scenic enough, but busy with some fast traffic and HGV's.


----------



## Brains (6 Jun 2011)

If you have not got time to bodge a carrier than I would strongly suggest a quick purchase of a saddle bag and/or a bar bag
Both can be fitted in a very short time 
A plakkie bag held onto the top tube with sellotape is not the way to go, you will regret it within 10 miles


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2011)

Is the issue with the sellotape, as I won't be using sellotape?
I don't know how cable tying will go, not tried it before.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've checked the route from Kirkby Stephen to Blackburn.
> 
> The climb from Garsdale Head is a killer! Fair enough if that's what you want to do but check those contours! There is another tough climb back up from Dentdale to the B6255 above Ribblehead.



I'm thinking Kirby Stephen is about the right distance for an overnight stop on Sat.

The only alternative route I can see is taking the A683 into Sedbergh. I don't like A roads but google maps shows it to be reasonably narrow and so much like a B road. Any experience of cycling on it? It's likely to be around 8am when I am on that stretch (sun morn) so should be fine.

If I drop into Sedbergh then I guess i can go through deepdale, ingleton, High Bentham, Slaidburn, Waddington. Sounds like an easier route?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> I'm thinking Kirby Stephen is about the right distance for an overnight stop on Sat.
> 
> The only alternative route I can see is taking the A683 into Sedbergh. I don't like A roads but google maps shows it to be reasonably narrow and so much like a B road. Any experience of cycling on it? It's likely to be around 8am when I am on that stretch (sun morn) so should be fine.
> 
> If I drop into Sedbergh then I guess i can go through deepdale, ingleton, High Bentham, Slaidburn, Waddington. Sounds like an easier route?


Kirkby Lonsdale is _Motorbike Central_. When I rode on the A683 there were loads of bikers tanking up and down it, but it should be okay early on a Sunday morning.

If you go the direct route from High Bentham to Slaidburn it involves going over Tatham Fell. That's a lovely route but it has about 500 m of climbing in only 20 km or so and you'd then have to climb Waddington Fell from the harder side. 

I'd recommend that you go: High Bentham, Keasden, Eldroth, right at Low Paley Green, Giggleswick Station, 300 m down the A65 to Gildersleets, Rathmel, Wigglesworth, Holden, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford and Waddington.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Kirkby Lonsdale is _Motorbike Central_. When I rode on the A683 there were loads of bikers tanking up and down it, but it should be okay early on a Sunday morning.
> 
> If you go the direct route from High Bentham to Slaidburn it involves going over Tatham Fell. That's a lovely route but it has about 500 m of climbing in only 20 km or so and you'd then have to climb Waddington Fell from the harder side.
> 
> I'd recommend that you go: High Bentham, Keasden, Eldroth, right at Low Paley Green, Giggleswick Station, 300 m down the A65 to Gildersleets, Rathmel, Wigglesworth, Holden, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford and Waddington.



Fantastic - thanks very much


----------



## Spinney (7 Jun 2011)

If you go from Sedburgh to Ingleton via Dentdale and onto the Ingleton-Hawes road (B6255), beware there is a bit of a killer climb out of Dendale as you go under the railway.

If you want to avoid it you can take the A683 south from Sedburgh (minor roads alongside for some of the way, but I've cycled it and you should have no probs on a Sunday morning), then a very short way along the A65 and the A683 again until you can turn left towards High Bentham. Then wot ColinJ says...


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2011)

Think I have solved my carrying problem:

Deuter front triangle bag

1.7 L plus the 2l aero wedge under the seat plus pockets should be just about enough.


----------



## Nigeyy (7 Jun 2011)

Front handlebar bag? Rear rack that goes around the seatpost? (probably not the best idea with cf though). Frame bag? (though I'm not sure how much you would get in it and if it would hold that much and get in your way anyway).

Another idea: post your clothes on to a post office, wear them, and post them back? Or would you consider just buying the cheapest clothes possible and writing off the expense? It may even be cheaper than posting them there and back..... course, you have to know where you can buy clothes from.

Incidentally, if you're not fashion conscious I'd heartily recommend crocs or their cheaper clone counterparts -incredibly lightweight, cheap, durable, comfortable and it doesn't matter if you get them wet. Also, saves you wearing socks too  The only downside is that you won't look the part I suppose, but frankly, I wouldn't care!

edit: I see you found a frame bag -just be careful that it is worth it in terms of practicality -being able to carry something as well as not getting in your way.



400bhp said:


> I'm trying to get innovative ideas not having to carry a rucksack. I have a Cannondale CAAD9 so not a tourer. I have a Topeak large Aero wedge under the seatpost, plus back pockets on my shirt.
> 
> Suggestions?


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Interestingly, the frame bag is one that sits underneath rather than over the top bar. 

I'm posting my clothes back from E'burgh (work stuff) so that's a lot of it out of the way. I did consider posting clothes on to the guest houses but thought this was a bit of a hassle (see below - not sure i would want to post onto a Travelodge).

Good point re buying cheap clothes. I could pick something up on the way on Sat, close to the end.

I went into Evans today and had a look at the Abus chain carrying bag (1.5l) and was able to stuff a pair of cycling shorts in it. The Deuter bag has a slightly larger capacity (1.7l) so my idea is to take a cycling top and a normal pair of shorts and stuff them in there. A pair of duds and socks can go in my back pocket.

I have MTB type shoes so can walk around in them which is a big plus not having to carry shoes.

BTW I have had to change my route - all the hotels around Kirby Stephen, Slaidburn are booked (some do on apparently) so have had to go the Travelodge route at Burton in Kendal, means I won't be using Colin's suggestions.


----------



## Nigeyy (8 Jun 2011)

Writing off the clothes idea came about because one time my family flew into the UK and our bags were delayed by one day. We had to go an Asda and just bought the very cheapest t-shirts and shorts for the kids and it was surprizingly cheap. Not first choice clothes perhaps, but perfectly serviceable and we have some to this day.

OK, I don't want to beat a dead horse.... but, I really do urge you to consider the crocs idea if you're open to them. It is night and day walking in them between those and cycling shoes -and really, for the weight you won't notice them and I think it's very likely your feet will be very grateful.

For me, Crocs and Crocs clones have become absolutely essential touring kit. OK, dead horse thoroughly beaten, please resume normal programming.

Oh yeah, I second the killer climb on the Ingleton-Hawes road. Mind you, in the Dales you're going to get killer climbs sooner or later anyway. Hey, good luck and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## joggingbob (8 Jun 2011)

Another thought for the clothes is to buy from a charity shop and then recycle them when finished (i.e. Charity or clothes bank).


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2011)

There's a Youth Hostel in Slaidburn - did you check that out?


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2011)

I didn't Colin, no.

I lied a bit about all the hotels being booked. After an hour of ringing around last night and getting the "sorry we are full" line, following another 2 hours of doing a bit of due diligence on the route and changing bits, I'd had enough

There probably are rooms somewhere but I believe my route is still a good one going via burton-in-kendal. Plus gives me the bail out option of a train at carnforth.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2011)

Final draft routes below:

1. Edinburgh to Innerleiven. Looks like a tough climb into the village

2. Innerleiven to Burton. The first 40 miles look spectacular.

3. Homeward leg. Decided to keep it simple-ish for this part.

Comments have been appreciated so far so if anyone suggests detours then fire away 

And, if anyone wants to join me for part of the journey then you would be welcome


----------



## aberal (8 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> Final draft routes below:
> 
> 1. Edinburgh to Innerleiven. Looks like a tough climb into the village



I know this well - it's one of my regular routes. There's a lot of climbing in it full stop! Getting out of Edinburgh due south is always uphill. The detour round to Borthwick is worth it for the views you get of Borthwick Castle and the scenery generally. The long climb up and over to Innerleithan is called "The Granites" and is a long haul of 2.5 miles non stop climbing - but it's steady all the way. I enjoy it - and you're rewarded with a more or less 9 mile descent into Innerleithan. It's a nice wee place - well worth a coffee stop if you feel like it. 

That's a tough challenge all in all - hope you enjoy it, should be good.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2011)

Thanks

Stopping in Innerleithen on Friday night - thought I might as well get started on a friday with a couple of hours in the saddle.


----------



## Nigeyy (9 Jun 2011)

Looks excellent, very envious.....

Good luck 400bhp!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> 3. Homeward leg. Decided to keep it simple-ish for this part.



Goes within a mile of my house!

Much of this route from Carnforth I've ridden on many club outings. It's OK, nothing spectacular but a nice enough ride. I always find the ride over Quernmore from north to south quite tough but this may because we are on the way home. As a club once we hit Claughton, just south of Garstang, we usually jump on the A6 and simply pile down the A6 to Preston. It's a busy road but a lot depends on what time of day you are on it, there is a well marked cycle lane - 18-20mph easily on this stretch provided there's no headwind.

The club meet in Preston and I then have to ride home to close to Higher Wheelton. I'm usually knackered by now and in Walton Le Dale would chose the A675 up to Riley Green, then turn right opposite the pub, down to the motorway roundabout and turn right on the A674 towards Wheelton. It's not a busy road whereas the route you have mapped is busy with local traffic at certain times. Be aware at the point in WLD were you will turn right towards Bamber Bridge there is a short sharp climb. If I have come off a club run of around 75 miles I alwasy find this little climb a killer.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jun 2011)

Thanks for this, will have a think when I am back on my laptop.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> Final draft routes below:
> 
> 1. Edinburgh to Innerleiven. Looks like a tough climb into the village
> 
> And, if anyone wants to join me for part of the journey then you would be welcome



Which ever way you go its always a climb but I really like the glen road between Gorebridge and Innerleithen, enjoy :-)

btw, the first bit of your route from Edinburgh is on a non cycling section of the WAP, you'll need to go north onto Morrison st/ Shandwick Place and I'd stay straight on after Lothian Road to Melville Drive rather than going through a section of the meadows on a path I don't think you are supposed to cycle on.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jun 2011)

Thanks, what is WAP? The park I go through?


----------



## Kirstie (15 Jun 2011)

Of your route I've ridden most of it from Edinburgh - Brampton. It's a spectacular ride and you will love every minute. I didn't find the ride down to innerleithen anything like as bad as the ride into Brampton, which is lots of short, sharp hills. Others seems to have made some good suggestions for the last leg. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## aberal (15 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> Thanks, what is WAP? The park I go through?



Western Approach Road. A freeway with no cycling. Easy to skirt around it though.


----------



## fimm (15 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> Which ever way you go its always a climb but I really like the glen road between Gorebridge and Innerleithen, enjoy :-)
> 
> btw, the first bit of your route from Edinburgh is on a non cycling section of the WAP, you'll need to go north onto Morrison st/ Shandwick Place and I'd stay straight on after Lothian Road to Melville Drive rather than going through a section of the meadows on a path I don't think you are supposed to cycle on.



It is actually quite complicated to get out of there, there are a lot of one way streets! I think this works?
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4580665


----------



## HLaB (15 Jun 2011)

fimm said:


> It is actually quite complicated to get out of there, there are a lot of one way streets! I think this works?
> http://www.gmap-pedo....com/?r=4580665



Yip that's probably the best way :-)


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jun 2011)

I can't view the above on my phone browser, but thanks in advance-will amend once back on laptop.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2011)

400bhp said:


> Final draft routes below:
> 
> 1. Edinburgh to Innerleiven. Looks like a tough climb into the village
> 
> ...



As I posted much earlier in the thread I was planning a similar ride last weekend. The following might help as I have been along some of routes 1 and 2 last Friday / Saturday. I took the train to Edinburgh and arrived at Waverley - the A7 the main road to the Borders runs right past the entrance. My wife is from Galashiels and I know Edinburgh and the general area quite well for a non-resident but I have never cycled in the city before. My advice for getting out of Edinburgh is grit your teeth, jump on the A7 and head down toward Bonnyrigg, Lasswade - it's about 10 miles. The road surface is poor in places and this suggests to me the side roads you have planned may be far worse. Traffic was OK and much of the inner city bit you can use a bus lane. I spent nearly an hour mucking around in Edinburgh trying to find a quiet way out of the city - in that time I could have been away. Took me 45 minutes from Waverley to Bonnyrigg. For one thing this does away with loads of navigation issues as it's just straight forward A7 Galashiels.

You may not be aware but some of your route follows Sustrans NCN1. I think it is simpler to take this all the way to Innerleithen as you will be on it for quite a while anyway. In Bonnyrigg at the traffic lights (only one set) turn left towards Gorebridge (B704), downhill, up to round about, straight on, down short incline and turn right in bottom of dip, from here it is signposted NCN 1 through to Innerleithen. I found this to be a great ride, really enjoyed it. A couple of comments, I'm nearly 57, with loads of experience but no world beater, the climb you mention into the village starts about 15-16 miles from Innerleithen, it's quite long but I got up easily at about 9mph into a southerly wind. From the top you have a long, long descent all the way apart from one minor incline. Other remark is this I had a strong southerly wind last Friday and this route is initially quite exposed and had a strong side-wind, after climbing up Whitehope Law (think that's the name of the hill) your in a lovely valley except a southerly wind blows straight up it. I had to pedal hard to descend at 18mph on what I reckon should be a 25-30mph descent.

Turn right in Innerleithen and the first cafe you come to on the right is cycle friendly and has chain rings round the corner to lock your bike to.

At this point our routes diverge as I went straight over the junction towards Galashiels and Melrose - my planned stop was in Melrose for a night at the Borders Book Festival.

On Saturday I rode Melrose to Selkirk and then picked up the B7009 which joins your route at Crosslee. I was in lovely valley all the way, thinking of the hills on my right I can see where the climbing comes in!!!! From Crosslee through to Langholm was fantastic, spectacular riding. The road pretty much follows the river and there are no serious climbs from this point, well not in my mind and certainly nothing like the one leading to Innerleithen. It's a bit lumpy in places but essentially down hill or flatish most of the way. Shortly after Ettrick much of the surface is new having been replaced for the timber wagons, this is a big forestry area. One WARNING there is a point where you come to a spectacular view and a sign saying welcome to Dumfries and Galloway, and a huge winding descent in front of you. There are more of these with decent surfaces but they all have the odd, perhaps one or two, BIG potholes. I remember one which looked about 12" wide and 6" deep!! Outside some farm entrances at the bottom of the descents there are multiple potholes to avoid.

Between Gorebridge and Innerleith there are no shops or cafes. From Crosslee to Langholm there is one - The Tibetan Tearoom.

My route Edinburgh - Carlisle with a few deviations to look at stuff, I wasn't in a hurry, was 149 miles. I didn't feel overtaxed at any point. 65 miles Friday (including 10 from home to station) and 84 Saturday.

At Langholm I headed down the A7, I was soaked through, the forecast for Sunday was terrible and I baled out on to a train at Carlisle!!!!


----------



## Fiona N (23 Jun 2011)

I just looked at the south end of the route to Burton - do you know you've chosen to climb a whopping hill on the main road when there's a gorgeous back road which avoids a lot of the climb and gets you to the same spot? It's the climb from Roundthwaite to where you turn off the A685 (Kendal road through Grayrigg) - the top here is called Lune Gap and it's a great descent done in the opposite direction. As an alternative, there's a tiny road left off the main road just at the bottm of the climb where you cross the river. It's called Fairmile road and contours across the fell side before dropping steeply down to the Sedbergh road - your current route cuts across to the south half of this route from Lowgill and Beckfoot.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the posts-will look at the route one last time on wednesday


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jun 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I just looked at the south end of the route to Burton - do you know you've chosen to climb a whopping hill on the main road when there's a gorgeous back road which avoids a lot of the climb and gets you to the same spot? It's the climb from Roundthwaite to where you turn off the A685 (Kendal road through Grayrigg) - the top here is called Lune Gap and it's a great descent done in the opposite direction. As an alternative, there's a tiny road left off the main road just at the bottm of the climb where you cross the river. It's called Fairmile road and contours across the fell side before dropping steeply down to the Sedbergh road - your current route cuts across to the south half of this route from Lowgill and Beckfoot.



That's just saved me 350ft and 0.5 miles


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jul 2011)

well, I completed it this weekend.

Left E'burgh at around 5pm on Fri, was home by 1pm on Sunday.

Boy was Saturday hard-left the b&b at 7:45am and didn't arrive until 9pm. Ran out of steam at 100 miles and it was VERY hilly. My route was certainly the hard way that's for sure.

Took the easier route home on Sunday, straight down the A6.

Really enjoyed it and it has reminded me of what I am able to achieve if I set my mind to it.

Thank you to all for your comments.

Next trip - London to Manchester potentially


----------

